# Best Moulage kit



## notmeofficer (Aug 15, 2010)

I teach a class of EMT-B  of about 100 students  per semester. I am wondering if anyone can recommend a good quality moulage kit. Im really looking for the latex strap on injuries.. lacerations, fractures, puncture wounds, burns. bleeding pump etc...
Id like to keep it at around 250.00...

I dont need fake blood etc.. that I can mix.. I really want something that is quick to apply.. realistic ..durable

I have searched the internet but would love to get some firsthand feedback here

thanks

notme


----------



## Sassafras (Aug 16, 2010)

Hmmm.  I don't know.  In my state exams all they used was fake blood.  However when I used to do theater, we still didn't use fake wounds, we made them out of this wax substance, glued to the area the wound was supposed to be then applied make up.


----------



## medicRob (Aug 16, 2010)

I am fortunate enough to teach a First Responder class with the college that I got my RN with so I have the connections to use the nursing sim labs when needed. However, an internet search revealed something within your price range that would work. 








Link:
http://www.enasco.com/product/SB30995G


----------



## notmeofficer (Aug 16, 2010)

I saw that kit but it is a little less than what I want... they also have some pick and choose stuff so that may be the best way to go..

thanks to all for replying

notme


----------



## Combat Medic Trainer (Aug 23, 2010)

*Durable Realistic Moulage*

Hello All,

Please refer to www.trauma-sil.com.  My team and I helped design this moulage with some great artist from VA.  All moulage pieces were educationally designed with training objectives as guides.

Wounds, lacerations and injuries were part of real world injuries as well as lessons learned from combat theater of operations in Iraq and Afghanistan.

Please let me know if you have any questions or would like to obtain a quote.  I consult and distribute for Trauma Sil.

The best part is the hyper realistic, reliable and relevant moulage.  It will last forever and you can pick and chose your pieces in lieu of obtaining a kit with pieces you may not want.  This moulage can be applied to medical simulators or human patients.

V/R,

Joe Ricondo Jr
joe.ricondo1@us.army.mil
210-722-8378


----------



## notmeofficer (Aug 23, 2010)

Thank You Joe

While I appreciate the high quality of your products (silicone vs latex) the cost is prohibitive when compared to the rest of the market. They are very realistic and look very durable

thank you again

notme


----------



## Combat Medic Trainer (Aug 24, 2010)

*Moulage*

Hello,

Thank you for your reply.  Your situation is all too common in our industry unfortunately.  Many seek and obtain grants in order to obtain the higher level moulage.  It appears to be prudent as this moulage can be used repeatedly and in the long term potentially saves money.  Please let me know if you have any questions.  Good luck. 

V/R,

Joe


----------



## gicts (Aug 25, 2010)

Could you team up with a school theater group or something? Or perhaps a production company has some left overs? An art center here has a yearly rummage sale of old costumes and the like.


----------



## medicRob (Aug 25, 2010)

gicts said:


> Could you team up with a school theater group or something? Or perhaps a production company has some left overs? An art center here has a yearly rummage sale of old costumes and the like.



I never thought of that! I have a great resource for you to use, Halloweenexpress.com. Here is their prosthetic page: http://www.halloweenexpress.com/prosthetics-c-62.html


This head gash prosthetic only costs $4.49
http://www.halloweenexpress.com/large-gash-prosthetic-p-20279.html

Full burn and scar kit is $19.95
http://www.halloweenexpress.com/burn-and-scar-kit-p-1681.html

Open wound kit: $12.99
http://www.halloweenexpress.com/open-wound-kit-p-1661.html

Open Fracture $3.89
http://www.halloweenexpress.com/busted-bone-prosthetic-p-20271.html

Next month's first responder class is going to be particularly fun! I have my credit card out now ordering some wounds..


----------



## medicRob (Aug 25, 2010)

Sorry for the double post, I came back too late to edit my original post. Here are a few videos that explain how to use the products listed above and others to create wounds as you see fit (You are not just limited to what the ads show), it is easy, inexpensive, and looks damn realistic. I know you said you do not want, "Fake Blood", etc but this is not your standard wal-mart brand stuff. IMHO, it is relatively quick and does the job effectively. 


Fake lacerations, incisions, avulsions, etc. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XR2PvbLpV4U[/YOUTUBE]

Fake burns, open wounds. 

Part 1: Applying the Latex Skin

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HSltocVhDlw[/YOUTUBE]

Part 2: Creating the Appearance of a burn

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qpRKjmklDkQ[/YOUTUBE]

A Youtube search for "SFX Scar Makeup" should yield some great results.


----------

